# LF : Levamisole ASAP...



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

need some for an puffer that's not eating and has internal parasites...

thanks,

scholz


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Call up MyKiss or April.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

April's out I'm calling Pat now...


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Pat has some ....however, they are for a specific worm....if you have internal parasites use Seachem's Paraguard


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Got some from Pat.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got both Lavamisole and Paraguard if you're interested Brian.

PM me if you need some Paraguard or something else.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------

